# GSD friendly housing



## Tazer37 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am brand new to this page and I need some advice from those of you who own GSD's. I have a beautiful 18mon old male named Tazer who I love more than life and has the perfect personality. My problem is that I am going through a police process in Arlington County VA and if I get hired, I'm afraid I won't find a place that will accept him. So far I've found a dozen places who accept dogs BUT they have breed restrictions. I am willing to commute a good distance if necessary. I would hate to leave him in NY. Does anyone know of places that accept GSD's? As of now I don't have the job quite yet however if I do get offered the position it would be nice to know where I could live. Thank you all so much!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

finding a GSD friendly rental can be tricky. if you do a search you should find several threads on this very subject and possible ways to get your dog allowed in a rental where he wouldnt have been allowed due to breed restrictions. First thing i would suggest is get letters of reference pertaining to your dogs behavior and personality from your vet, if you rent currently, a letter from your current landlord saying the dog has not been a problem or caused damages. Ideally if your current landlord knows your dog and can also vouche for a well behaved friendly dog thats good. Has your dog been through any obedience courses? What about passed the Canine Good Citizen test? You want to build a folder for your dog with letters of recommendation and obedience certificates, ect. Basically anything good about your dog. You're building a resume for your dog. You also want to have a clear record that your dog is up to date on shots at all times. 

Again, search through the forum for threads similar to this. You'll find a weath of information on the subject. I would also get in touch with an company that keeps track of rentals and such. Dont hestitate to look at private owner rentals either. They'll be more likely to be GSD friendly. Keep in mind insurance companies have the say, not usually the rental places themselves. If you can get a letter from your insurance company your with now, IF you have renters insurance or homeowners insurance saying the dog has never caused a problem and is not restricted on your insurance, that could help too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's one thread with some ideas for you. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/142987-apartment-breed-restrictions.html

Its been suggested previously that if you have vet paperwork that says your dog is an Alsation, it could work. Also one that worked for us was Shiloh Shepherd. Shiloh Shepherds can come in the smooth coat or the rough coat and have marking like GSDs, since they are related. You'd really have to look into everything. 

Offer an additional pet deposit (dont forget to get copies of EVERYTHING for your records just in case and for your safety).


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

It depends on the folks your renting from, but I know some people are willing to work with you to accomodate a large breed. After all, they know other renters may not accomodate that, and if your willingness to sign a lease hinges only on them accepting your large breed... well, your money isn't any less green if you have a GSD! 

At my last apartment complex, I saw a Husky and a Black Lab around every now and then. They "restricted" dogs over 55lbs. When I signed my lease with the community manager, I commented on that section of the agreement, and she more or less said it was "amendable". They were much more interested in filling the many empty apartments than denying otherwise qualified people from renting at that time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Start a 'resume' on your dog- any training certificates, CGC, etc. If you haven't taken any formal classes where you get a certificate, have a trainer do an evaluation and write letter about how great he is and take a picture of them together with him looking his cutest. Also get your vet to write a letter of recommendation. Can you have someone from your local K9 unit do an evaluation of him? Get a file together that will impress the landlord. You might need to offer to pay an additional security deposit, maybe an insurance deposit. You may have to rent privately, a small house would be better than an apartment. Good luck with your job!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

If your offered the job check w/ the dept they(other officers) may know people who rent to folks w/ GSD's.I would still start the dog resume and the other advise.


----------



## BMoore (Oct 18, 2011)

I used the Craigslist "Housing wanted" forums to find places. I made sure to make the subject something insane like "Rent to my vicious dogs!" to get peoples attention. Make sure to mention your dog is housebroken/trained/neutered/doesn't dig or chew etc. 

I received quite a few responses. Although most of them weren't in the 'best' neighborhoods (some were in the 'ghetto') it just proved that there are places willing to take them. 

It helps if you offer to pay for your own bite insurance as well.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Your best bet would be a private residence renting their house out. Those landlords are convinceable with the dogs background information. I live in Milwaukee and it wasn't difficult to find an apartment complex that allowed GSDs, we had like 5 to choose from just in the area we wanted to live in. Sadly though the apartment complexes can't make adjustments to that rule because its in their insurance policy. The insurance company decides what dogs they want in or out, and since any bite that happens on the territory holds the apartment complex responsible they keep certain breeds out (in our case the different pit bull breeds, dobermans, rotts, and akitas).

The police department idea is a good one, see if any of the handlers are renting, I'm sure they can let you know where.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We have quite a few volunteers in that area. If you will send an email to gsdhouse at comcast.net I will be happy to forward your information request along to the folks in our volunteer mailing group.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in DC, and I feel your pain. It took months to find a place that allowed GSDs! We moved just so we could get a GSD, and finally found a privately-owned condo off Craigslist to rent. The owner loves dogs and had no problem with it. 

Go with a privately-owned condo or home, if you can. You'll still have owners who say "NO DOGS," but if they like you and meet your dog, they might change their mind. The best is to find a dog-loving landlord like mine who won't charge you an added pet rent or deposit. 

Do you plan to live alone or with roommates? If the latter, a group house might work. The worst are big apartment complexes because they're beholden to their insurance policies, and can't make exceptions (unless the dog is a licensed service dog). Of the six apartment buildings in my neighborhood, only one allowed GSDs, and that one had a weight limit of 75lbs, so I couldn't live there with Batman anyway. 

I'd sign-up with Urban Igloo (google it) and ask them to help you find a place that allows GSDs. It's a free service for renters in the DC-MD-VA area.


----------

